# Childrens Python Eating A Lot



## highlander969 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi All

I have a 10 month old Childrens python that went off its food over the winter only eating approximately 4 times (I was offering her food weekly on feed day, but she just wasn't interested). She started eating about once a fortnight in September through to about 2 weeks ago. Now she is wanting to eat every second day. She is eating one large fuzzie mouse and a smaller one at a time. Is it normal for them to want to eat so much and so often. She is approximately 45cm long and about 15mm diameter at her widest. Temps approximately 32 hot end and 22 cold end.

Any suggestions appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 9, 2021)

They’re opportunistic feeders

given the right environment/setup, they’ll attempt to eat everything offered
Stop offering food every 2nd day, change to every 2nd week- problem solved


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 9, 2021)

I highly suggest not feeding every second day, how are you determining she wants to eat? Its normal for snakes to go off food sometimes especially in breeding season, i wouldn't worry about it too much, I would suggest switching back to feeding every week or so. Besides that it seems healthy.

Herpetology beat me to it once again ):


----------



## highlander969 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you Herpetology and Elapid. She is out searching then goes back into her hide and sits at the opening tongue flicking very quickly. Anything that goes near the front of the hide she strikes at it. So I thought she was hungry. I will feed weekly. maybe a bit bigger food when I run out of current food I have.


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Nov 9, 2021)

aw man i wish carlos was like that.. lol


----------

